# Optical Forums > Canadian Discussion Forum >  Attention Ontario Frame Reps

## In-Sight

Attention all Independent frame reps:

Want to make some serious additional residual monthly income while performing your sales calls? I am looking for independent frame reps to simply pass along a lens/lab price lists while doing the sales circuit.

No technical sales of any kind required - we will handle all of that. All that is required is to produce a sales lead, let us know and we will handle it from there.

An excellent way to compliment your offering and boost your income. A percentage of the sales that new customer develops will be paid residually each month and can snowball quickly simply for providing the original lead. No strings attached.

The lab providing the services and lens brands is top notch quality and extremely customer service oriented.

Please PM me directly for details.

----------

